# Colnago X Futura X Stash X La Carrera X United Front



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

not sure how many poeple are into urban artists and cycling.. but here are some sickkkkkk bikes from some of my favorite artists... and it has to include a freakin colnago!!! sheesh i want to get one so bad but im sure it will be $$$$$$$ 


which i dont have... very limited hope you like!



http://tequiero.nimnim.net/mattgeorge/2007/10/15/a-sneak-peak-from-la-carrera-and-united-front/


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

LOOK MA NO BRAKES.COM check it outtttt










new image update!


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

Beautiful in a strange sort of way!


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

honestly i want one so bad... thats the kind of bike id keep foreverrrr... and fully decked out componentry... all campy of course....


----------

